# Unidentified Dvorak string quartet driving me up the wall



## maestroganoff (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a melody stuck in my head which I am 100% certain is Dvorák, from one of his string quartets or quintets. Been searching the web/YouTube for days but haven't had time to go through every movement of every piece as YouTube generally does not list separate movements. Even contacted some nearby University professors and they are trying to help. I have a recording of me humming the melody, which I could not attach but can send in an email. If you think you could help resolve this mystery, please let me know


----------



## maestroganoff (Apr 16, 2015)

Found it, Op. 77 mvmt 2


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

So it's one of his quintets. 
Isn't there a phone app. that you can play (or hum?) a portion of a piece and the software tells you the piece?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am glad you found that, because that is truly a wonderful piece. One of his very best, and one of the best quintets in all the repertoire.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

GKC said:


> So it's one of his quintets.
> Isn't there a phone app. that you can play (or hum?) a portion of a piece and the software tells you the piece?


Apparently Shazam does this.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

i think that is a string quintet for 2 violin,with single viola,cello & double bass the second movements is a schezro which is my favorite movement.


----------

